
A Forth-Like Stack Machine Implemented in Google Sheets - dgraunke
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14I-dYU9gRsUbCi5D27p7bqaE2bjzCG5cpjLcNm9eKD8/edit?usp=sharing
======
dgraunke
This was really fun to build, and a spreadsheet turned out to be a
surprisingly productive environment for building a VM!

